# Modifier 99 - This came up at work and



## thompsonsyl (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

This came up at work and I was just wondering what everyone else was doing.......How do you use Modifier 99?  Is it payor specific in your coding?  Under what types of scenarios?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Aug 13, 2008)

I found this website that shows an example of how to do it. I really don't see the use for it because you can have multipule modifiers on a code. I guess if you have more than 4 modifiers you have to use on one code than it would be helpful.

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/education/modifier_99.pdf


----------



## myeo (Aug 21, 2008)

I have used modifier 99 soley for california medi-cal.  They require you to append the 99 modifier if you need to use more than 1 modifier to describe the service.  You then itemize the modifiers in Box 19 of the HCFA 1500


----------

